# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  ما هو سبب كثرة ثرثرة النساء؟!

## هدوء عاصف

* 
ما هو سبب كثرة ثرثرة النساء؟!


تشير الدراسات إلى أن السيدات تتحدث بما يقرب من 20 ألف كلمة في اليوم في المتوسط في مقابل 7000 كلمة فقط ينطقها الرجل طوال يومه. وتمكّن العلماء من الوصول لتفسير لتلك الظاهرة فقد وجدت دراسة أمريكية حديثة أن النساء لديهن مستوى أعلى من البروتين في المخ يعرف بـFOXP2 والذي يتعلق بالتواصل اللفظي. وقام الباحثون في هذه الدراسة مقارنة على فئران المعمل ثم طابقوا النتائج على دراسة على البشر.


الحق مش عليكو..
 الحق على البروتين!

وفي الدراسة الأولى بحث الباحثون في سلوك إناث وذكور الفئران، ومن المعروف أن ذكور الفئران هم الأكثر تعبيراً عن النفس صوتياً مقارنة بإناث الفئران. وقد أحصى الباحثون عدد الصرخات بقياس مدى الموجات فوق السمعية التي تصدرها الفئران ذات الأربعة أيام من العمر، عندما يتم فصلهم عن أمهاتهم لخمس دقائق. وسجّل الذكور ضعف الصرخات التي أصدرتها الإناث، كما تبين أن الذكور لديهم ضعف مقدار بروتين FOXP2 عن أقرانهم من الإناث، حسب صحيفة "نيرو ساينس".

وقد أوضح الباحثون أن الأمهات كن أكثر عناية بالذكور بمجرد عودتهن للقفص ثم قام العلماء بالتحايل لتبديل قدر بروتين FOXP2 عند إناث الفئران لتزيد على المقدار عند الذكور، ثم أعادوا التجربة ليجدوا أن الإناث أصدرن صرخات أكثر وأن الأمهات كن أسرع لتقديم العناية لهن قبل الذكور. وفي التجربة الثانية نظر الباحثون في مستوى بروتين FOXP2 عند الأطفال، وقد تبين أن مستوى البروتين في سن 4-5 سنوات عند الفتيات يكون أعلى بنسبة 30% عن الأولاد من نفس العمر.

وقالت الباحثة مارجريت ماكارثي، أستاذة الصيدلة بجامعة مريلاند الأمريكية: "من ملاحظتنا تبين أن زيادة بروتين FOXP2 عند الفتيات وذكور الفئران يرتبط بالنوع الأكثر تواصلاً". وتعلق الباحثة شيريل سيكي، من قسم علم النفس بجامعة ميتشيغن، على الدراسة قائلة إن هناك صلة واضحة بين ارتفاع مستويات بروتين FOXP2 وبين كثرة الحديث. وأضافت "من الوهلة الأولى يتضح من تطابق نتائج التجربتين على فئران المعمل ثم البشر أن وجود مستويات عالية من بروتين FOXP2 يرتبط بالنوع الأكثر تواصلاً مع الآخرين في كل أنواع المخلوقات".*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*معلومة كتير حلوة وجديدة كمان
مع اني ما أظن اني بحكي20 ألف كلمة باليوم 

شفتو الحق على البروتين!
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *معلومة كتير حلوة وجديدة كمان
> مع اني ما أظن اني بحكي20 ألف كلمة باليوم 
> 
> شفتو الحق على البروتين!
> *



*
يعني انتي لا تدققي عالرقم هههههههه كمان الحق مش عليكو احنا بنعرف لا تخافوا 
منورة*

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههههه لو تشوفوني انا تقولو بالعه راديو  مابسكت هههههه
يعني معلوماتهم صح مية مية ههههه
يسمنو هدوء   :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
دراسه جميلة ممكن يكون هاد السبب 
لكن انا مو شايفه في فرق كبير بين كثرة الحكي عند النساء والرجال 
فكتير من الصفات السلبيه يلي موجودة بالنساء لو نظرنا بتعمق وبنظرة محايدها بنلاقيها عن الرجال بنسبه مرتفعه 
مشكور هدوء 

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*والله شايفلكم البروتين زايد عندي انا هالفترة ههههه*

----------

